# Halloween II Red Carpet Los Angeles



## nlenorabrown (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Nicole Brown and I freelance with Monsterspace.tv. We would like to invite you to take a look at our Halloween II coverage of the red carpet from August 20th. We talk to Scout Taylor-Compton, Tyler Mane, Danielle Harris and more! You can click the link below.

MonsterSpaceTV: Halloween 2 Premiere

YouTube - Halloween 2 Premiere

Thank you!

Nicole Brown


----------

